# first blood with my bow!!



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

and it only took 5 years!

its a gopher!! should go P&Y


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

marshhunter said:


> and it only took 5 years!
> 
> its a gopher!! should go P&Y


Is that a DeadEye?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Good shot it wont go for nothing now tks for showing.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Good shot! I didn't shoot my first buck till I was 34. Got it with a Bow too. You'll get there!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Chase4556 said:


> Is that a DeadEye?


nope its a 2010 black ice

Sent from my DROIDX


----------

